# Tears at Pre-school



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

LO started pre school last week. The first 2 sessions she seemed ok about me leaving but now she cries. Once I have left she apparently settles quickly and is happy. She then also cries when I pick her up. I hope she will be ok later when she has had more time to get used to this big change. But its really hard walking away when shes crying!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

How old is she pyjamas? X


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

It get's easier I promise.  My LO was very clingy and tearful when she started pre-school but always settled very well and it was clear she was having a great time there.  She started "big" school last week and loves it.  She waves me off happily on the morning and runs out with to give me a big hug at the end of the day.  I was lucky that her pre-school and school are linked and in the same building which has helped her confidence in school so much. Good luck and I hope the tears stop soon x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

My little man started nursery last week and goes three mornings. He has cried everytime i have left him too. Im hoping once he realises that i am coming back each time he will be fine. Its just heartbreaking isnt it xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Pixie has spent 8 happy months at nursery and has now just started crying when I go. I literally feel like the worse person in the world as I walk away to wails of "mummy!" He also settles and is then happy during the day and goes in happily, he is just having a bit of separation anxiety and hates me leaving his sight. I am just making sure we have lots of focussed time out of nursery to reassure him. It is literally the pits.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

My birth son screamed every time I dropped him off at pre school (never did it if my sister dropped him off though) - he's in year 2 at school now and the screamin actually stopped during his second year at preschool. 

My AD never screamed - just looked really sad and to be honest the screaming was better. She's just started reception now and like bulmer she loves it and quite happy gives me a kiss and skips into class. I am not looking forward to my 2 LO's starting nursery though as I know the oldest of the 2 is also going to scream.


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

It's only the second week - I'm sure it will soon get better for both of you.

Can you leave a photo or other keepsake with her?  My son had a photo of the two of us which seemed to be a comfort.  For months he has been running off with a 'Bye Mummy' but he has just moved from toddler to pre-school and is having a bit of a wobble.  

We also repeat together like a mantra that Mummy is coming.  So whilst I'm getting him dressed and talking through the day ahead I always refer to me coming back and the same at the end of the day when we talk over our days.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Similar here pyjamas although no tears yet. He seemed really keen last week then the more days he's done the more anxious he seems. So far he has still been OK with me saying I'm going and then leaving. I have said though that if we ever get a fuss about not wanting to go I won't push it and he just won't go. A friend was the same with her daughter (not adopted) and they ended up skipping 1 term then she was happy to go back. 
He's still so young that if he's worried if rather not push him through that and preschool know that so I hope that they're honest with me.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Think LO is improving. Still clinging and whingey, and doesn't want me to go, but no tears when I leave. She really enjoys it and we have seen photos on Tapestry of her smiling and having fun. x


----------

